# counter tops



## patticake38915 (Aug 27, 2005)

feb said:


> I am installing new cabinets in my kitchen. I want to put cermic tile for counter tops. Can I adhere the tile directly to the 3/4 plywood counter top base? Also for my back splash, I want to put tile. Can I adhere the tile to the plywood paneling that is behind my cabinets? One more thing. My wife was looking at a roper ice box and was wondering if anyone knows who makes this and is it any good. An no, she did not talk to the salesman.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> feb


ive heard you can do this, but i would not want it myself unless the tile was
sealed real good,preventing flour and cooking products getting in the groves of tile...but what im wondering can these cabinet counters be painted, mine is in perfect condition, i just want to update the color...thanks


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> Can I adhere the tile directly to the 3/4 plywood counter top base?


Your taking a risk for many reasons. Put down an approved substrate over the plywood first.
More stable, and water resistant.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

What Flor said, put cement backer down first with thinset (or you could use Ditra which is a high-tech equiv.) and then tile. Likewise for the splash. This also waterproofs it if something moves and the grout starts allowing water through. Make sure that the counter top is rigid, add support under it if you can move it at all by pushing on it. Remember, the heaviest person you invite to your kitchen-warming party is GOING to sit on it.


----------

